# Insurance Phone Replaced W/ Ei20?



## droidroidz

We have about 20 mesmerize at our company and today i just got a replacement for one that was dropped in a river 

It came with EI20 (2.3.5) installed? I have not read much or seen anything on this, whats the deal with EI20? Only thing i can find posted is over at XDA the leak about a month ago for ei20 but it was not even for this phone?

http://www.uscellula...androidupgrades

Has nothing listed and still has EH09 as the latest??

Anyone know?

EDIT:

Odd thing is the normal drivers wont recognize it on my PC? And adb devices shows nothing either. I just checked the samsung website and they have nothing new up for drivers....


----------



## mcgleevn

In the mes development section here at rootzwiki, there is a ei20 rom that has been out for a few weeks and I've been running it for just as long... Everything has been working fine for me including the USB drivers. Maybe try updating the drivers on your computer.


----------



## mezster

Is it rooted? What is the boot animation like?


----------



## droidroidz

nope not rooted. it looks the same as eh09. boot animation is same as well. isn't ei20 a showcase version? this is a us cellular replacement phone.....phone looks brand new tho. i have the latest drivers for the mesmerize...in fact i had just upgraded a phone from ee19 to eh09 before this one landed in my lap.


----------



## mcgleevn

to clarify, I am a mesmerize user (in a mesmerize forum) using ei20. obviously the factory phone wouldnt have my custom ROM on it, so I dunno what to tell you other than ei20 is working on my us cellular mesmerize.


----------



## bru_1

EI20= Android 2.3.5
Whereas, 
EH09= Android 2.3.4

I would suspect at some point we'll see it officially released, but I doubt its anything worth fussing over.

Its also worth mentioning, the ei20 rom here on rootzwiki does not include a radio. It uses our existing eh09 radio.


----------



## dfgas

droidroidz said:


> We have about 20 mesmerize at our company and today i just got a replacement for one that was dropped in a river
> 
> It came with EI20 (2.3.5) installed? I have not read much or seen anything on this, whats the deal with EI20? Only thing i can find posted is over at XDA the leak about a month ago for ei20 but it was not even for this phone?
> 
> http://www.uscellula...androidupgrades
> 
> Has nothing listed and still has EH09 as the latest??
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Odd thing is the normal drivers wont recognize it on my PC? And adb devices shows nothing either. I just checked the samsung website and they have nothing new up for drivers....


If you have advanced installed on computer, please do a adb pull /system in blank folder, zip up files and upload to a site. Please pm the link to me. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfgas

droidroidz said:


> We have about 20 mesmerize at our company and today i just got a replacement for one that was dropped in a river
> 
> It came with EI20 (2.3.5) installed? I have not read much or seen anything on this, whats the deal with EI20? Only thing i can find posted is over at XDA the leak about a month ago for ei20 but it was not even for this phone?
> 
> http://www.uscellula...androidupgrades
> 
> Has nothing listed and still has EH09 as the latest??
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Odd thing is the normal drivers wont recognize it on my PC? And adb devices shows nothing either. I just checked the samsung website and they have nothing new up for drivers....


Oh btw go into menu, setting, applications, development, and click on USB debugging


----------



## droidroidz

dfgas said:


> If you have advanced installed on computer, please do a adb pull /system in blank folder, zip up files and upload to a site. Please pm the link to me. It would be greatly appreciated.


ill try to get to this in the morning and post a DB link


----------



## super3devo

What about downgrading the new models u have. Probably not possible like the replacment eh09 models of late. If so that sucks. I wish I could run cm7 nightlys. I'm thinking about calling uscc and getting a refurbished one instead of the new one.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidroidz

Ok still dont know what the heck. Ive tried 2 different PCs with android sdk adb working for many other phones. I still cannot get this to recognize....It comes up like I need to install new drivers....I have the Mesmerize drivers installed.....and yes i have debugging checked

EDIT
Im guessing this must be a hardware issue of some sort...I have another mez on EH09 right here and it works just fine..for whatever reason the EI20 Mez doesnt want to seem to hook up to my pc.........sorry cant get the \system dump as the user is here to pick it up soon


----------



## dfgas

droidroidz said:


> Ok still dont know what the heck. Ive tried 2 different PCs with android sdk adb working for many other phones. I still cannot get this to recognize....It comes up like I need to install new drivers....I have the Mesmerize drivers installed.....and yes i have debugging checked
> 
> EDIT
> Im guessing this must be a hardware issue of some sort...I have another mez on EH09 right here and it works just fine..for whatever reason the EI20 Mez doesnt want to seem to hook up to my pc.........sorry cant get the \system dump as the user is here to pick it up soon


try installing the nexus s drivers. otherwise you could install terminal emulator and typing in dd if=/dev/block/stl9 of=/sdcard/factoryfs.rfs

then you would obviously connect and get that file off of sdcard.


----------



## JDinAZ

Not sure if this will help clear anything up but last night I downloaded the EI20 update from Samsung's website. It showed as a os update for my Samsung Showcase. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I500RKBXAR? It updated my phone from 2.2.1 to 2.3.5.


----------



## mezster

It appears that ei20 _is_ on the samsung website...but only for the showcase (and only for one of the 2 showcases listed - yes there are 2 on the samsung website). Here is the link - you have to click on the software button to see ei20, otherwise you are just looking at user manuals. And not only is it there, but it says it was posted on SEPT 26, 2011! How did everyone miss this?


----------



## raisedinal

mezster said:


> It appears that ei20 _is_ on the samsung website...but only for the showcase (and only for one of the 2 showcases listed - yes there are 2 on the samsung website). Here is the link - you have to click on the software button to see ei20, otherwise you are just looking at user manuals. And not only is it there, but it says it was posted on SEPT 26, 2011! How did everyone miss this?


If you look at the C-Spire i500 (SCH-i500RKAXAR) downloads and click on the "Samsung Kies" name a description pops up below and it states that it will update to version: EI20. (dated Oct 26, 2011) 
The one you linked to actually put (ver.EI20) in the file title? (Dated Sept 26, 2011)

I haven't tried it since I'm on a Mac but I wonder if its both phones or they just used the same description for both?


----------



## JDinAZ

mezster said:


> It appears that ei20 _is_ on the samsung website...but only for the showcase (and only for one of the 2 showcases listed - yes there are 2 on the samsung website). Here is the link - you have to click on the software button to see ei20, otherwise you are just looking at user manuals. And not only is it there, but it says it was posted on SEPT 26, 2011! How did everyone miss this?


Isn't that what I posted above you?


----------



## dfgas

lets get back on track here please. i want the ei20 that is on his phone. we have no ei20 for the mesmerize so i want to see if it was a screw up or insurance company being lazy.


----------



## raisedinal

JDinAZ said:


> lets get back on track here please. i want the ei20 that is on his phone. we have no ei20 for the mesmerize so i want to see if it was a screw up or insurance company being lazy.


I'd lean toward Samsung not updating their site... because I have frequently seen conflicting information (when new stuff or features replace old stuff I still see the old stuff listed) about the same product on different pages of their same site (sometimes the same page) so I'm sure they don't put a ton of effort into those sort of website checks updates.

If it was me I'd download the Kies for either one of the above phones and have Odin ready so you can go back to something reliable if it doesn't work. I'm sure many would like to know if they have access to it even though it doesn't specifically say so?

I did it last night (had to go to Full EE25 before Kies would see that it needed updating) but not sure what I gained over the EH09 I had previously, Time will tell.


----------



## droidroidz

sorry been busy...this phone is out of my hands now the user needed the day after i got it. it definitely was a mesmerize and had the us cellular logo on it. and the version was ei20. for whatever reason tho i could not access the SD card or see it thru adb on my PC. sorry i could not get the system to you i was as interested to find out more myself but unfortunately the user has it. ill report back if he complains about any issues but as far as i could tell everything was working except the ability to see SD and adb.....


----------



## mcgleevn

fail...


----------



## dfgas

mcgleevn said:


> fail...


Lol


----------



## raisedinal

dfgas said:


> If you have advanced installed on computer, please do a adb pull /system in blank folder, zip up files and upload to a site. Please pm the link to me. It would be greatly appreciated.


Would it be of any use from a Showcase phone? If you explain more of what to do and what you need I could try to help you out?
I have TSM running over EI09 with LeanKernel 1.5.2 if that doesn't matter? (if you really need it I don't mind rerunning Odin back to EE25 and the Kies to EI09?


----------



## dfgas

raisedinal said:


> Would it be of any use from a Showcase phone? If you explain more of what to do and what you need I could try to help you out?
> I have TSM running over EI09 with LeanKernel 1.5.2 if that doesn't matter? (if you really need it I don't mind rerunning Odin back to EE25 and the Kies to EI09?


No sorry


----------



## michaelmesmerize

i would love to have a stock version of EI20 for the mesmerize. anybody know where to get it? i know they offer it at the uscc stores but im faaarrrr away


----------



## hottcakes

michaelmesmerize said:


> i would love to have a stock version of EI20 for the mesmerize. anybody know where to get it? i know they offer it at the uscc stores but im faaarrrr away


the radio/modem is available in the forum here somewhere. that's aboot it so far as i know. 
do you even know how much of a difference is there between 2.3.4 and 2.3.5?

according to the "all-knowing" wikipedia its just this:

* v2.3.4*

Version 2.3.4 introduced support for voice or video chat using Google Talk.[sup][41][/sup]
* [edit]v2.3.5*

Released on 25 July 2011, Android 2.3.5 included a number of system enhancements:[sup][42][/sup]
Improved network performance for the Nexus S 4G, among other fixes and improvements
Fixed Bluetooth bug on Samsung Galaxy S
Improved Gmail application
Shadow animations for list scrolling
Camera software enhancements
Improved battery efficiency

not much in my opinion; nothing a rom or two 'round here cannot do as well.


----------



## Onebryteday

It is my understanding that EI20 for the Mesmerize is for the newer builds. ie: base band version Si500.05
My Mesmerize is over a year old and is base band version Si500.04

I've also noticed that USCC no longer offers the Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerize for sale.


----------



## Joe

http://www.jtuck.info/Mesmerize/ROMs/Stock_ROMs/Samsung_i500_Mesmerize_EI20.zip

Link to the Odin file for Stock EI20.


----------



## sageDieu

and another useless bump for good measure

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## hottcakes

Joe said:


> http://www.jtuck.inf...merize_EI20.zip
> 
> Link to the Odin file for Stock EI20.


too lazy to check for myself but, is that the same as the generic cdma i500 ei20 from samsung's site? or'd you manage to get one from a uscc techy? i don't know what my phone came with, 2.3.4 or 2.3.5, since i rooted and stuff immediately, but i can say eh09 is the only stock rom to work. then again, i didn't see any stock ei20 roms until the other day.


----------



## Joe

hottcakes said:


> too lazy to check for myself but, is that the same as the generic cdma i500 ei20 from samsung's site? or'd you manage to get one from a uscc techy? i don't know what my phone came with, 2.3.4 or 2.3.5, since i rooted and stuff immediately, but i can say eh09 is the only stock rom to work. then again, i didn't see any stock ei20 roms until the other day.


That is an actual USCC EI20.


----------



## Onebryteday

Joe said:


> That is an actual USCC EI20.


Is this a full build or just an update? Thanks for the link!


----------



## Onebryteday

Joe said:


> http://www.jtuck.inf...merize_EI20.zip
> 
> Link to the Odin file for Stock EI20.


Hi Joe. Thanks a lot for the Stock EI20 Odin files! I checked repartition to flash back and it works perfectly!
Best Regards


----------



## goz

Anybody got a working link for the stock EI20

Edit, nevermind got it


----------



## Yeeeee

goz said:


> Anybody got a working link for the stock EI20
> 
> Edit, nevermind got it


Can you help me find it? I can't find EI20 anywhere


----------



## ReidandKat

Yeeeee said:


> Can you help me find it? I can't find EI20 anywhere


http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7022-odinupdated-1-5-2012-cwm-40-ei20-eh09-ee19-radios-odin-utility-drivers/


----------



## Onebryteday

Yeeeee said:


> Can you help me find it? I can't find EI20 anywhere


Here is a copy I got from another member of this forum.
It is a full stock build for USCC Samsung Mesmerize: 
http://min.us/mvlt9IDHX#1o

Enjoy!


----------



## Yeeeee

Can you reupload please? Link says file has been removed.

Edit-Nvm got it thanks!


----------



## jmccaughin

I bought the Mesmerize a few months ago and it indeed came with the EI20 radio.


----------

